# Using apple cider in soap?



## Desirae (Oct 14, 2016)

So I was thinking what better way to bring in the cold weather season by making cp using apple cider instead of water.  

So has anyone else done this?  Was it a successful in working?  And most importantly  if no fragrance oil is used  can you smell the apple cider in the cured soap?  

I wanted to try this but before taking the possibility  of wasting ingredients  and not to mention yummy apple cider, can this be made into a good soap? 

Does anyone has a good recipe where you used apple cider they would be willing to share with me so I can give this a try . I want my soap to really smell like apple cider,  will using apple cider in place of water help me achieve  this? 

Or would I better off using my water then adding a small amount of apple cider at trace.


My purpose  for wanting to try this is because  I can't find any company  that has a truly real smelling apple cider or even mulled cider for that mater fragrance  oil, I found one called cider barrel but smells nothing like apple cider,  then another company had mulled cider,  only after my purchase  did I realize is not body safe (poo) 

Suggestions , recipes?

Thanks ladies


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 14, 2016)

Sadly, the lye monster will gobble it up. It might add something pleasant to the soap, but you won't get an apple cider smell. 

I have an FO from Sweet Cakes called Mulled Cider. It smells JUST like the apple cider I get in the produce section of the store. Very apple-y, not just spicey. I need to make some this weekend!

If you are considering using hard cider,  you probably need to cook it down a bit to get rid of the alcohol.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 14, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Sadly, the lye monster will gobble it up. It might add something pleasant to the soap, but you won't get an apple cider smell.
> 
> I have an FO from Sweet Cakes called Mulled Cider. It smells JUST like the apple cider I get in the produce section of the store. Very apple-y, not just spicey. I need to make some this weekend!
> 
> If you are considering using hard cider,  you probably need to cook it down a bit to get rid of the alcohol.



I didn't know alcohol could be used in soap, idk if that was idea you were giving me or if you thought the cider barrel you thought was alcohol but it's actually a scent sold by rustic escentuals. Well so much do that idea, we'll dble bummer there, and here I thought I had a good idea. Now just curious. I found a recipe for pumpkin using pumpkin puree but it's an old post and no direction on how to do it, it calls for pumpkin puree. Would that be added at trace and then do a water discount on the water lye solution or can it be added to my water and just subtract the amount I use of puree from the total amount of water?. Thanks for your help. And I'll check out that sweet cakes you mentioned I've never seen that site come up in all my searches for soaping supplies so I've only been buying from rustic escentuals natures garden bramble berry and wholesale supplies


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweet Cakes is one of the more expensive companies. I've loved everything I have from them, but I've picked them up from other soaper's garage sales, I've never placed an order.

When you said "apple cider" I wasn't sure if you meant hard apple cider, which is why I've specified. I've never made soap with alcohol, but plenty of people do it with beer, wine, etc so I see no reason you couldn't do it with hard cider if that's something you wanted to do.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 14, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Sweet Cakes is one of the more expensive companies. I've loved everything I have from them, but I've picked them up from other soaper's garage sales, I've never placed an order.
> 
> When you said "apple cider" I wasn't sure if you meant hard apple cider, which is why I've specified. I've never made soap with alcohol, but plenty of people do it with beer, wine, etc so I see no reason you couldn't do it with hard cider if that's something you wanted to do.



Oh ok lol, no wen I I've said apple cider  I meant the hot drink everyone drinks when its cold outside,  I did go look at the site and didn't find the mulled cider fragrance, it gave me 0 search results, well sadly oh well looks like I won't be getting to try it after all


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 14, 2016)

If you do decide to use the cider just because, don't replace all your water with it. The sugars in fruit juice could make your soap overheat.
For the pumpkin soap, use it in place of a little of the water. You can blend it directly into your oils before adding the lye or at trace, whichever you prefer.
Keep in mind that when using additives like this, you don't need a special recipe. You can add fruit/veggies to your favorite recipe.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 14, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> If you do decide to use the cider just because, don't replace all your water with it. The sugars in fruit juice could make your soap overheat.
> *For the pumpkin soap, use it in place of a little of the water.* You can blend it directly into your oils before adding the lye or at trace, whichever you prefer.
> Keep in mind that when using additives like this, you don't need a special recipe. You can add fruit/veggies to your favorite recipe.



I totally agree. I tried my hand at a pumpkin soap and it was the softest soap I had even after months on the shelf. I actually should have molded it into something cute.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 14, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> If you do decide to use the cider just because, don't replace all your water with it. The sugars in fruit juice could make your soap overheat.
> For the pumpkin soap, use it in place of a little of the water. You can blend it directly into your oils before adding the lye or at trace, whichever you prefer.
> Keep in mind that when using additives like this, you don't need a special recipe. You can add fruit/veggies to your favorite recipe.


OK thanks for the tips.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 14, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I totally agree. I tried my hand at a pumpkin soap and it was the softest soap I had even after months on the shelf. I actually should have molded it into something cute.



With all the reading I've done it could never find the answer to 1 question and I've seen it done on bramble berry adding items to the batch after you hit trace does what to the batter? I know adding to the lye solution or in the oils before adding lye solution it gets mixed in and blended together, and adding after the lye the lye doesn't react to it, so makes for a softer bar? But what's the purpose of adding after trace


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 14, 2016)

Adding after trace comes from a soaping superstition (that has been scientifically disproven by Kevin Dunne, among others, IIRC), that waiting until trace means the lye is mostly used up and it will protect special ingredients from the lye monster. Even though it's been disproven, it was one of the "rules" of soaping for a long time so many people just stick with it.

I haven't made a lot of pumpkin soap so I'm no expert. But what I do is 1 teaspoon PPO (per pound of oils) of canned pumpkin puree. Check it see if you have 100% Pumpkin or the Pumpkin Pie Mix. 

Libby's Pumpkin Pie Mix ingredients:
*Ingredients:* Pumpkin, Water, Sugar, Salt, Spices, Dextrose, Natural Flavors. 

This would probably be fine to use it soap, I would just pay more attention to it b/c the sugar could cause it to overheat, the salt could cause it to thicken up quickly and the natural flavors could do both of those or something else entirely. I personally always use the 100% Pumpkin b/c I actually don't like to eat pumpkin and if I make pumpkin soap the dogs get the rest of the can. (which is very good for dogs with digestive issues, BTW.)


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 14, 2016)

I think the pumpkin may cause soft soap b/c it does not BECOME soap - it's just in there. That recipe you were asking about on the "favorite recipes" thread - to me that looks like way too much pumpkin.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 14, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Adding after trace comes from a soaping superstition (that has been scientifically disproven by Kevin Dunne, among others, IIRC), that waiting until trace means the lye is mostly used up and it will protect special ingredients from the lye monster. Even though it's been disproven, it was one of the "rules" of soaping for a long time so many people just stick with it.
> 
> I haven't made a lot of pumpkin soap so I'm no expert. But what I do is 1 teaspoon PPO (per pound of oils) of canned pumpkin puree. Check it see if you have 100% Pumpkin or the Pumpkin Pie Mix.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all that input, so since it's all be disproven, I won't waste time or ingredients adding after trace and such, and thank you for that bit for dogs, now for that where would you find 100% pumpkin puree as apposed to the lobby can?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 14, 2016)

I have only used pumpkin puree not the pie mix.   I add about a 1/2 cup in my 6 lb batch.  I add it to my oils before the lye mixture and have not had any issues with it.    I love pumpkin and make smoothies, drinks and dog treats with it so I usually make my soap and then use the remainder for something else.  Just subtract the amount of pumpkin from you liquid amount.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2016)

I make pumpkin puree soap in the fall every year, and it is not a soft soap. The following link is a good tutorial for pumpkin puree soap although it is not my recipe, I did start with it when I first started using purees. It makes a nice soap  https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...ocess-soap/pumpkin-puree-cold-process-soap-2/

Forgot to mention I have made soap with hard cider, but then what have I not made soap with.  I treat it like wine and be very careful, some hard ciders have a high alcohol content. I cook off the alcohol and use it for half my liquid. I add my 50:50 lye solution slowly to the oils sb a couple seconds then slowly add in the hard apple cider. I have never had a volcano, with this method but still use a larger mixing bucket just in case.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 14, 2016)

My soap was soft due to some mistakes made I'm sure.


----------



## earlene (Oct 15, 2016)

I have not used apple cider, but I have used carrot juice in place of water in soap.  It's really mostly water as are all liquid drinks you can use in soap.  Since I don't like high Coconut Oil content in my soap, adding natural or organic drinks (no added sugar) to my soap helps with the bubbles, or so it seems.  Plus it's fun experimenting. I have also used pureed carrots, but in minimal amounts as a little goes a long way. I'd share my carrot soap recipe, but my computer is currently on the fritz and I cannot access the files from this device atm.

FYI, the color from carrots fades from the outer surfaces of the soap. There is no associated scent from any food item I have added to soap. A couple of nights ago I added pureed avocado to soap along with a green mica because in my experience avocado turns brownish in soap. But for now, it's a lovely sort of celery green. I expect it may darken a bit, but if not I will be very happy with this color.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 15, 2016)

Look for the Libby canned pumpkin, it's just plain pumpkin. The premade pumpkin pie mix is the stiff to stay away from.
Other option is to buy a small pumpkin, bake it then pour the cooked meat. I would stain it through a sieve too.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 15, 2016)

earlene said:


> I have not used apple cider, but I have used carrot juice in place of water in soap.  It's really mostly water as are all liquid drinks you can use in soap.  Since I don't like high Coconut Oil content in my soap, adding natural or organic drinks (no added sugar) to my soap helps with the bubbles, or so it seems.  Plus it's fun experimenting. I have also used pureed carrots, but in minimal amounts as a little goes a long way. I'd share my carrot soap recipe, but my computer is currently on the fritz and I cannot access the files from this device atm.
> 
> FYI, the color from carrots fades from the outer surfaces of the soap. There is no associated scent from any food item I have added to soap. A couple of nights ago I added pureed avocado to soap along with a green mica because in my experience avocado turns brownish in soap. But for now, it's a lovely sort of celery green. I expect it may darken a bit, but if not I will be very happy with this color.


Are there any food/drink products that have a great scent on its own that can be used in soap that will STILL retain that great scent, or is it all eaten by the lye?


----------



## Desirae (Oct 15, 2016)

Obsidian said:


> Look for the Libby canned pumpkin, it's just plain pumpkin. The premade pumpkin pie mix is the stiff to stay away from.
> Other option is to buy a small pumpkin, bake it then pour the cooked meat. I would stain it through a sieve too.



I do have the libby can in my fridge speak of the devil lol, I've heard of the word sieve but what is it, what does it look like and where would I buy one? I was at Walmart and target yesterday and every employee I asked looked at me like I was talking gibberish and had no clue what it was or where to find it, I know it's related to straining but does it look like cheesecloth


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 15, 2016)

Desirae said:


> I do have the libby can in my fridge speak of the devil lol, I've heard of the word sieve but what is it, what does it look like and where would I buy one? I was at Walmart and target yesterday and every employee I asked looked at me like I was talking gibberish and had no clue what it was or where to find it, I know it's related to straining but does it look like cheesecloth



It's really just a small colander with wire mesh.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 15, 2016)

mx6inpenn said:


> It's really just a small colander with wire mesh.



We'll I feel like an idiot, I have 2 of those of different sizes, I've always called them a strainer bc they strain stuff and when u look at the label that's attached to them there called a strainer


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 15, 2016)

Desirae said:


> We'll I feel like an idiot, I have 2 of those of different sizes, I've always called them a strainer bc they strain stuff and when u look at the label that's attached to them there called a strainer



To sieve with it using solid materials you have to physically push the pumpkin (or whatever) through the mesh. Once the "puréed" pumpkin is pushed through put it back into the saucepan and dry it out carefully over the heat until it is quite stiff for best results in soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just use pumpkin right out of the can.  . I just finished making my own purée from 8 pie pumpkins. Can't wait to use some in soap. The rest is for pies and pumpkin rolls.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 15, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> To sieve with it using solid materials you have to physically push the pumpkin (or whatever) through the mesh. Once the "puréed" pumpkin is pushed through put it back into the saucepan and dry it out carefully over the heat until it is quite stiff for best results in soap.



Og wow that sounds like it can be a several hours process, lol


----------



## Desirae (Oct 15, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I just use pumpkin right out of the can.  . I just finished making my own purée from 8 pie pumpkins. Can't wait to use some in soap. The rest is for pies and pumpkin rolls.



Think I'll try the recipe you told me from brambleberry


----------



## TeresaT (Oct 15, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I just use pumpkin right out of the can.  . I just finished making my own purée from 8 pie pumpkins. Can't wait to use some in soap. The rest is for pies and pumpkin rolls.




Can you hear my stomach growling?  Gosh y'all are making me hungry!!

Hey Dixie, thanks for the tip on the pumpkin for dogs.  I know all three of mine love pumpkin flavored treats, but didn't know it was actually good for them.  I'll add that to the list of stuff to get when they're feeling puny.


----------



## Stacyspy (Oct 15, 2016)

As far as a scent, I'm really pleased with WSP's Farmhouse Cider. I tried 6 different cider scents, and that was by far my favorite.


----------



## earlene (Oct 16, 2016)

Desirae said:


> Are there any food/drink products that have a great scent on its own that can be used in soap that will STILL retain that great scent, or is it all eaten by the lye?



None of which I am aware. 

You do realize fragrance appreciation is really subjective. Example: I made beer soap that retained the fragrance of beer for quite a long time. Personally I don't enjoy the scent of beer, but there are other people who like smelling beer.
Kombucha tea was another drink that carried a strong scent into the soap, that lasted quite awhile. In fact, even though it has faded, I can still smell it in soaps I made several months ago. I don't drink Kombucha tea, so am not thrilled with that scent either.  But perhaps it would be a welcome fragrance to a Kombucha tea enthusiast.

So all I can recommend is trial and continued trial. You have to decide for yourself within your own experience.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 16, 2016)

earlene said:


> None of which I am aware.
> 
> You do realize fragrance appreciation is really subjective. Example: I made beer soap that retained the fragrance of beer for quite a long time. Personally I don't enjoy the scent of beer, but there are other people who like smelling beer.
> Kombucha tea was another drink that carried a strong scent into the soap, that lasted quite awhile. In fact, even though it has faded, I can still smell it in soaps I made several months ago. I don't drink Kombucha tea, so am not thrilled with that scent either.  But perhaps it would be a welcome fragrance to a Kombucha tea enthusiast.
> ...



OK, thanks looks like I have alot to playingredients around with to do lol


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 16, 2016)

Desirae said:


> OK, thanks looks like I have alot to playingredients around with to do lol



If you find a scent that you really like and you find, in the SMF fragrance reviews, someone else that really likes it too, you will be able to keep an eye on the other scents they like as you may have similar "noses".  

I have found this works. 
I have a friend who has a totally different scent appreciation to me so I know if she loves a scent it is a pretty sure bet that I am not going to like it.


----------



## Desirae (Oct 16, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> If you find a scent that you really like and you find, in the SMF fragrance reviews, someone else that really likes it too, you will be able to keep an eye on the other scents they like as you may have similar "noses".
> 
> I have found this works.
> I have a friend who has a totally different scent appreciation to me so I know if she loves a scent it is a pretty sure bet that I am not going to like it.



I actually came across that list and at first couldn't figure out how to add to it but only to find it was an app I had to dwnld Google docs, I ended up adding the scent I thought I would toss since the following disappeared within 4 days of cure start so I added that but I need to take the time to actually look through it. I should print it out so it's easier to look over. But I'll be sure to do that for now, thx


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 17, 2016)

Desirae said:


> Thank you for all that input, so since it's all be disproven, I won't waste time or ingredients adding after trace and such, and thank you for that bit for dogs, now for that where would you find 100% pumpkin puree as apposed to the lobby can?


 
Libby makes both. They are side-by-side. Just read the can to make sure you get 100% pumpkin.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 17, 2016)

Desirae said:


> Are there any food/drink products that have a great scent on its own that can be used in soap that will STILL retain that great scent, or is it all eaten by the lye?


 
Not really. Pine tar does give the bar a piney, smokey scent that some people really like. Neem oil gives a garlicy/nutty scent..not sure if anybody actually likes it.

I use spices in my soap - clove, nutmeg, cinnamon - and they leave a very faint scent if I have my nose against the bar. 

My honey soap - 5% beeswax and one tablespoon of honey PPO - has a very light sweet scent.

Coffee soap using coffee grounds will have a slight scent. Again, nose touching the bar.


----------

